# Shawlein web site up and running again



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

for the first time in a few months Linda Shaw's web site is open again , this time with interactive ability and articles and blogs to come .

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, her Art is amazing!!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link Carmen. That's awesome.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The site is still being developed , it is not in its final format . 
Carmen


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Carmen - I think I need one of your dogs. Every dog that caught my eye had Carmspack below the picture!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know if Kato is pictured.
He is a son of Timmy who is a blend of beautiful american show line and Carmspack Katiana sister to my foundation stud Kilo .
Timmy was bred to Carmspack Kohl Carmspack Kohl - German Shepherd Dog (bad picture -- I have a beautiful one with Linda stacking her) and that resulted in Linda's Kato and her other black male Zack . Kohl later had a litter to Stormfront's Brawnson after being tested by Mike Diehl. 

So there are plans in the works to bred Kato to one of my females ---- soon .

I have a bicolour from my current litter that sure caught Linda's eye. 
She was over last week taking pictures of the 4 pups before they started to go to their homes. I haven't seen them yet .

thank you for the compliments , very much appreciate

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, Kato was pictured! :wub:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:happyboogie: Yay! I link people there a lot great informative site she has. Can't wait to go check out the new site.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------

